# Hello from South Carolina!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Sarah!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome!!! Im right over the boarder in NC


----------



## blondee052 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Sarah

You're not too far from me! LOL I'm new on here as well and trying to figure it all out. I live in Murrells Inlet with my soon to be hubby and our spoiled rotten boxer. My horses are stabled at my parents house which is in Conway, not far from you at all! Small world. I have 5 QHs, 2 actually being mine. I love HUS....take that back-I love anything to do with a horse. Period. Ha ha. I use to show and I rode at Best View Farm in MB area for years. Now I've already taken my use-to-be show horse and bred her 6 years ago...I have a 6 y.o. pain in the butt now!! JK she's not that bad, she can be a brat tho. But it's fun working with her and riding.  Well I just wanted to say Hello.

Jen


----------

